# Ostseetaugliches GFK-Boot / Tipps?



## Pilkman (19. August 2005)

Ich möchte mir ein ostseetaugliches, schnell slip- und trailerbares GFK-Boot zulegen und schwanke da gegenwärtig noch zwischen der Einwand-Bauweise mit Auftriebskörpern oder einer Doppelschalenkonstruktion mit Aufschäumung. Eine führerscheinfreie Viertaktmotorisierung und einen Trailer mit Slipwinde würde durch meinen Kumpel gestellt werden.

Generell sollte das Boot eine Länge von ca. 410cm und einer vernünftigen Breite um die 160cm haben, hohes Freibord um die 40cm, bereits mit 5 PS nicht arg untermotorisiert sein, aber trotzdem Reserven für eine stärkere Motorisierung bis ca. 15 PS hab.

Die Einwandbauweise mit Auftriebskörpern hat für mich den Vorteil, dass im Innenraum nicht zuviel Platz durch die Doppelschale verloren geht und keine dazwischenliegende Aufschäumung Wasser ziehen kann, da sie schlicht fehlt. Trotzdem wird die Doppelschale ja von einigen namhaften Anbietern überwiegend verbaut.

Mein gegenwärtiger Favorit ist das KM 410 von der Bootswerft Klaus Maaß. Bilder nachfolgend...










Quelle: km-boote.de

Die optional erhältliche Steuerkonsole würde ich nicht unbedingt brauchen, da der Benzinmotor auch einmal schnell abgebaut werden müßte, um im ebenfalls zu befahrenen Süßwasser einem entsprechend dimensionierten E-Motor Platz zu machen. Und auf die ständige Einstellung der separaten Steuerung bei erneutem Anbau des Benziners habe ich dann nicht so Lust.

Wichtig ist, dass das Gewicht des Bootes so liegt, dass man es zu zweit auch mal 10-15 Meter tragen kann, wenn direktes Slippen nicht möglich ist - 130 Kilo sind also eher die obere Grenze.

Mir ist nun aufgefallen, dass es für das oben erwähnte KM 410 auch günstigere Alternativen von anderen Bootsbauern gibt, die teilweise weniger als die Hälfte des mit 1.889 Euro nicht unbedingt billigen KM 410 kosten. 

Unter anderem ist mir dieses Boot aufgefallen, mit 420cm Länge, 160cm Breite, ca. 130 Kilo Gewicht anscheinend ähnlich dimensioniert.









Beide Bilder sind vom Bootsvertrieb SHB.

Erhältlich bereits für 849 Euro. Klingt sehr verlockend.

Meine Fragen als eher unerfahrener Bootsinteressierter: 
Welche empfehlenswerten Angebote gibt es generell noch - unter Beachtung der oben genannten Eckdaten? 
Ist das Klaus Maaß 410 Eurer Ansicht nach sein Geld wert oder tun es auch die günstigeren und ähnlichen Ausführungen dieses Bootstyps? 
Wie sind generell Eure Erfahrungen zu diesem Punkt und was habt ihr noch an Tipps parat?


----------



## Forellenhunter (19. August 2005)

*AW: Ostseetaugliches GFK-Boot / Tipps?*

Den besten Tipp den ich dir geben kann: wenn ihr das Boot nicht morgen kaufen wollt, dan wartet bis zum Oktober oder November(genaues datum weiss ich jetzt nicht) und fahrt zur Hanseboot in Hamburg. Dort kann man die Boote hautnah erleben und vor allem auch mal anheben. 130kg sind nämlich bei manchen Bootsbauern ziemlich schwer#6


----------



## Forellenhunter (19. August 2005)

*AW: Ostseetaugliches GFK-Boot / Tipps?*

Ach ja. Das was ihr an Fahrgeld und Eintritt braucht, spart ihr locker beim Bootskauf wieder ein, denn mit den Rabatten auf solchen Messen, kann man locker einiges sparen.

Grüße
Sören


----------



## uer (19. August 2005)

*AW: Ostseetaugliches GFK-Boot / Tipps?*

|wavey: pilkman,

mit dem boot würde ich die ostsee (auch die schweriner seen) nur bei sehr, sehr, schönem wetter befahren und schon gornich mit nem 5ps motor#d , 
wenn du ne fahrerlaubnis hast kauf dir glein ein boot mit mehr ps,

pilkma, um es recht preisgünstig zu bekommen kann man(n) auch ein gutes gebrauchtes boot kaufen,  
was soll denn dein von dir vorgestelltes boot kosten |kopfkrat 

#h - :s


----------



## Dxlfxn (19. August 2005)

*AW: Ostseetaugliches GFK-Boot / Tipps?*

Hallo Pilkman,
ich kenn Klaus Maaß sehr gut und bin häufig auf seinem Gelände. Ich kann dir das Boot eigentlich nur empfehlen. Es wird für deine Zwecke tauglich sein.
Ich bin ebenfalls kein Freund dieser Schaumteile. Die Boote werden immer schwerer und gammeln innen vor sich. Das von dir vorgestellte Boot kannst du durchaus gut mal reparieren - was hoffentlich nie vorkommt. Bei dem Preis würde ich zuschlagen.
Klaus verkauft auch sehr günstige Trailer, zugeschnitten auf das Boot, welches du kaufst.
Das zweite von dir gezeigte Boot sieht mir in der oberen Schale sehr nach Plastik aus. Da sei mal sehr vorsichtig. Gibt einige Bootsbauer, selbst bei größeren Booten, die Kosten durh Plastikteile sparen. GFK beliebt GFK


----------



## Pilkman (19. August 2005)

*AW: Ostseetaugliches GFK-Boot / Tipps?*

@ Forellenhunter

Der Termin mit der Hanseboot ist glaub ich ein sehr guter Tipp, so richtig haben wir uns ja auch noch nicht festgelegt. Dringend ist der Kauf auch nicht, wenn es nach meiner Frau geht, tut das sowieso nicht not...  :m

@ Uer

Ich glaube, Du unterschätzt diese Boote. Wir sind in den letzten Jahren oft mit einem ähnlichen Bootstyp in Herbst und Frühjahr zum Pilken auf der küstennahen Ostsee gewesen. Bei gutem Wetter wohlgemerkt, einer maximalen 4 möglichst auflandig oder parallel zum Land und höchstens 2-4 Kilometer von der Küstenlinie entfernt. Das geht unter den genannten Bedingungen sehr gut und ich schätze mich wahrlich nicht als wagemutigen Typ ein, der unnötige Gefahren eingeht. Ich habe nicht vor, sonst wie weit im Einsatzbereich mit den Kuttern zu konkurrieren, das überlasse ich anderen Booten, dafür sind die genannten Boote sicher auch nicht vorgesehen.

Mit der Motorisierung hast Du allerdings recht, mehr kann nicht schaden. Mit den 5 PS ist das auch nicht das letzte Wort. Ein 10-15 PS Motor wäre an diesen Booten bestimmt auch besser aufgehoben, um schneller reagieren zu können.

Auf den Schweriner Seen sieht es ähnlich aus, aber auch dort brauche ich mir mit diesen Booten keine großen Sorgen machen. Bleibt nur wieder das Argument der Motorisierung. Echt bekloppt, dass zwischen dem Sportbootführerschein Binnen und See solche Trennungen bestehen - ein Schein, der komplette Inhalt und gut ist. Aber nööö...  #q Ich hab doch auch keinen Stadtführerschein, einen Überlandführerschein und einen Autobahnführerschein für meine Karre...  #d 

@ Dolphin

Vielen Dank für Dein Posting, auf Infos von Dir habe ich bei meinem THread auch sehr gehofft. #6 

Also könnte sich der doch erhebliche Preisunterschied in den unterschiedlichen Materialien bei der oberen Schicht erklären lassen...  |kopfkrat ... die Unterschale wird ja sicher bei beiden Typen aus GFK bestehen. Stimmt, wenn man genauer hinschaut, erkennt man bei dem Klaus Maaß 410 keine billigen Plastikteile bis auf die Scheuerleiste. Außerdem gefällt mir bei dem Klaus Maaß die Möglichkeit, dass die mittlere Sitzbank eine Durchlademöglichkeit durch die Klappe besitzt. Irgendwie sieht das Freibord bei dem billigeren Kahn auch geringer aus.

@ All

Weitere Infos und Tipps kann ich immer gebrauchen - also los... #h


----------



## moin moin (19. August 2005)

*AW: Ostseetaugliches GFK-Boot / Tipps?*

äääähm, ich habe ein Spassboot mit ca. 4,2m Länge und war damit in der Neustädter Bucht bei Windstärke 4 draussen. An Motorleistung hat es nicht gefehlt (65PS), aber die Wellenabstände liegen total ungünstig, suche Dir lieber etwas mit 5m aus. Ich hatte mal vom "Kalles Angelshop" ein Boot geliehen (ca. 5m und 5PS), das Teil war tauglicher als meine Nuss-Schale|gr:.
Von der Idee eine 130kg-Boot mit 2 Personen zu tragen, würde ich mich ohnehin verabschieden!


----------



## Pilkman (19. August 2005)

*AW: Ostseetaugliches GFK-Boot / Tipps?*



			
				moin moin schrieb:
			
		

> ... von der Idee eine 130kg-Boot mit 2 Personen zu tragen, würde ich mich ohnehin verabschieden!



Wo würdet ihr denn die Grenze ziehen, wenn es darum geht ein Boot mit zwei Mann auch mal 10-15 Meter zu tragen oder zu hieven?  |kopfkrat 

Ich weiss, dass das ein Kompromiss ist, aber über den habe ich mir schon Gedanken gemacht. Vielleicht habe ich das oben etwas übertrieben gesagt, wenn ich schrieb, dass ich ein ostseetaugliches Boot suche. Wie gesagt, wenn dann ist der küstennahe Bereich bei gutem Wetter das Einsatzgebiet, ansonsten Süßwasser auf größeren Seen.


----------



## Dipsdive (19. August 2005)

*AW: Ostseetaugliches GFK-Boot / Tipps?*



			
				moin moin schrieb:
			
		

> äääähm, ich habe ein Spassboot mit ca. 4,2m Länge und war damit in der Neustädter Bucht bei Windstärke 4 draussen.  ........das Teil war tauglicher als meine Nuss-Schale|gr:.


 
Also so pauschal sollte man sich da jetzt nicht festlegen. Sicher ist ein 4,20 m Boot kein Reisedampfer, aber eine Nussschale ist es sicher auch nicht. Und in der Neustädter Bucht kannst du auch bei bft 4, vorausgesetzt du hast nicht gerade Ost- oder Südwinde, völlig gefahrlos in dieser Bootsklasse fischen. 

Ich kenne einige Schleppangler, die mit dem  Crescent 4,10 m das küstennahe Angeln in der Ostsee angefangen haben. Alle haben sich mit den Jahren vergrößert, aber die Anfangszeiten in einer kleineren Bootsklasse möchte keiner missen. Und ein 5 m Boot ist schon ein ganz anderes Kaliber, obwohl doch nur 80 cm Längenunterschied dazwischen liegen.

Das mit dem Hanseboot ist ein super Tipp :m , dort sind diverse Boote in deiner bevorzugten Größe ausgestellt. Als potentieller Bootkäufer lass dir die Ausstellung auf keinen Fall entgehen!

Grüße
Dipsdive


----------



## Forellenhunter (19. August 2005)

*AW: Ostseetaugliches GFK-Boot / Tipps?*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Wo würdet ihr denn die Grenze ziehen, wenn es darum geht ein Boot mit zwei Mann auch mal 10-15 Meter zu tragen oder zu hieven? |kopfkrat


Da gibt es die Möglichkeit, solche Räder hinten dranzuschrauben, so wie für Schlauchboote üblich. mein Schlauchi wiegt aufgerödelt mit Gepäck um die 250kg. Das fahr ich dann auch noch alleine. Im Wasser einfach Räder hochklappen, und schon kanns losgehen.


----------



## Pilkman (19. August 2005)

*AW: Ostseetaugliches GFK-Boot / Tipps?*



			
				Forellenhunter schrieb:
			
		

> Da gibt es die Möglichkeit, solche Räder hinten dranzuschrauben, so wie für Schlauchboote üblich. ...



Das klingt interessant. Kenne ich von meinem Kumpel mit seinem 300cm YAM auch, nur wiegt das auch keine 130 Kilo. Wie kann man sich diese Konstruktion vorstellen, hast Du evtl. einen Link oder einen Shop dafür?


----------



## Pilkman (19. August 2005)

*AW: Ostseetaugliches GFK-Boot / Tipps?*

Übrigens, nachdem der Tipp mit der Hanseboot jetzt nochmal untermauert wurde... :m

... kurz Google angeschmissen, die offizielle Site der Hanseboot gefunden... http://www.hamburg-messe.de/hanseboot/bo_de/start_main.php ... und als Termin dieses Datum gefunden... #6

*29.10.- 6.11.2005 - täglich  10 - 18 Uhr / Mi bis 20 Uhr *

Das landet jetzt auch dick in meinem Kalender! :m


----------



## uer (19. August 2005)

*AW: Ostseetaugliches GFK-Boot / Tipps?*

|wavey: 

also meins ist nicht gerade so mal mit 2 mann übern strand zu ziehen,#q aber ich sag mal so,

aus sicherheitsgründen mach ich selbst mit diesem boot bei 5-6 windstärken schluß |gr: und wenn es noch in bestimmten gewässern zum einsatz komen soll, sollte man(n) erst recht mit solchen booten wie pilkman gezeigt hat nicht mehr aufs wasser (ostsee) fahren, 





			
				dolfin schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann dir das Boot eigentlich nur empfehlen. Es wird für deine Zwecke tauglich sein.


 soetwas kann nur einer sagen, der nicht an unserer küste lebt, (dolfin-ich möchte nicht deine kompetenz in frage stellen, aber eins ist fakt, die meisten (95%) die bei uns an der küste absaufen sind angler die nicht aus M/V kommen und die fahren/kommen mit solchen booten die du als sicher für unsere gewässer bezeichnest) :c 

pilkman - das solltest du gerade jedes jahr hören was bei uns passiert, dein traumboot ist ein schön wetterboot und was passiert wenn das wetter schön ist und der fisch nicht so beißt wie er soll, es geht immer weiter auf offene wasser und dann kommt irgendwann mein kumpel zum zuge, ( der ist bei der seenotrettung) ABER MEIST UMSONST :c

#h - :s


----------



## Dipsdive (20. August 2005)

*AW: Ostseetaugliches GFK-Boot / Tipps?*

Hallo uer,
du scheinst immens hohe Ansprüche an ein Boot zu stellen, um es nicht nur bei Ententeichwetter auf der Ostsee einsetzen zu können. Darüber offen zu diskutieren, beinhaltet immer sehr viel Brisanz und kann einem Skipper, der vielleicht nur in seinem Jahresurlaub zu uns hir oben an die Küste kommt, leicht einen falschen Eindruck vermitteln. Gebe dir da Recht, dass sich Einige in den Fähigkeiten ihres Bootes oder ihren nautischen Fähigkeiten überschätzen und es dadurch immer wieder zu Unfällen kommt. 
Aber solchen Leuten begegnest du überall im Leben, schau in deine Tageszeitung auf die Seite der Verkehrsunfälle....
Wichtig ist daher, dass man sich, sein Boot und das vorhergesagte Wetter richtig einschätzen lernt. Das fällt uns, die wir am Wasser wohnen, natürlich viel leichter, da wir über ausreichend Angeltage verfügen. In meiner knapp 15 jährigen Schleppangelzeit habe ich die Ostsee inzwischen gut kennengelernt. Obwohl ich im Winterhalbjahr jedes Wochenende (sofern es der Wind eben zulässt) auf der Ostsee bin, musste ich erst einmal in dieser Zeit die Arschbacken zusammenkneifen. Die Windvorhersage war damals von vorhergesagten Süd 6 ganz kurzfristig auf stramme bft 8 hochgegangen. Der Ritt im Dunkeln über die Kieler Förde nach Schilksee wurde dann natürlich sehr nervenaufreibend....Einmal in 15 Jahren und ich fahre, wenn es die Windrichtung erlaubt, bis bft 6-7 (ablandig). Dabei ist mein Boot um einiges kleiner als deines. Eine Crescent 465 mit 30 PS begleiten mich nun schon einige Jahre. Wahrscheinlich würdest du mit meinem Boot bei bft 4 gar nicht mehr rausfahren. Nur damit du nicht denkst, du hast einen Kamikazepilot vor dir: Ich habe eine vierköpfige Familie die auf mich nach dem Angeln zu Hause wartet und mein Versicherungsrabat für mein Auto liegt bei 35 %. Bin also kein Mensch der sich jeden Tag in irgendein neues Abenteuer werfen müsste. Aber warum soll ich mit meinem Boot nicht auf die Ostsee fahren, wenn der Wind mit bft 6 weht und ich *persönlich* für mich darin keine Gefahr sehe?
Es wäre nun natürlich grob fahrlässig von mir zu behaupten, ein Wind der Stärke 6 stellt für diese Bootsklasse grundsätzlich kein Problem dar! Und genau hier ist die brisante Stelle die ich eingangs ansprach. Für die Entscheidung ob bei diesen Verhältnissen noch ein Befahren möglich ist, kann man keine pauschale Antwort geben. Das hängt einfach von zu vielen anderen Faktoren ab (Windrichtung, Seegebiet, Strömungen, Wassertiefe). Nur wenn ich diese Parameter zusätzlich kenne, fahre ich mit meiner Bootsklasse bis bft 6-7 auf die Ostsee. 
Warum du nun mit deinem relativ großem Schiff bei bft 5-6 nicht mehr zum Angeln auf die Ostsee fährst, wird mir zumindest nicht ganz deutlich. Aber letztendlich ist das natürlich ausschließlich deine Einschätzung und ich möchte sie auch nicht an dieser Stelle kritisieren. Wichtig war mir nur aus meiner Erfahrung heraus deutlich zu machen, dass man mit dem Boot "von" Pilkmann  nicht nur auf der Alster fahren kann. In dem küstennahen Einsatz auf der Ostsee (bei geeigneten Wetterbedingungen) sehe ich, genauso wie Dolfin, keine Probleme.

Grüße
Dipsdive


----------



## Forellenhunter (20. August 2005)

*AW: Ostseetaugliches GFK-Boot / Tipps?*

Ich glaub jetzt weichen wir hier vom Thema ab. Über die Sicherheit beim Bootfahren auf der Ostsee könnte man glaub ich einen eigenen Trööt aufmachen. Versteht mich nicht falsch, mir tut es wirklich um jeden einzelnen leid, der in irgendwelchen Gewässern verunglückt. Und ich hab großen Respekt vor den Leuten, die dann bei Wind und Wetter raus müssen, solche Leute zu suchen und zu retten. @pilkman schau mal diesen link an. So sehen die aus. Sind meist aus Alu, und wie gesagt, ich ziehe mein Schlauchi mit 250kg locker einige 100 Meter weit.


----------



## uer (20. August 2005)

*AW: Ostseetaugliches GFK-Boot / Tipps?*

|wavey: Forellenhunter 





> Ich glaub jetzt weichen wir hier vom Thema ab. Über die Sicherheit beim Bootfahren auf der Ostsee könnte man glaub ich einen eigenen Trööt aufmachen.


 

Ich glaube nicht das man(n) das thema außer acht lassen sollte, gerade wenn man(n) auf die ostsee will, aber du hast recht über sicherheit auf see könnte man(n) ein eigenes thread füllen, 

Dipsdive 





> - _Hallo uer,_
> _du scheinst immens hohe Ansprüche an ein Boot zu stellen, um es nicht nur bei Ententeichwetter auf der Ostsee einsetzen zu können._


 

genau das habe ich, 

mit einem boot oder mit einem auto unterwegs zu sein ist für mich ein himmel großer unterschied, wenn’s auto defekt ist, dann schließe ich es einfach zu nim mein handy und ruf mir ein taxi,|supergri 
wenn ein boot defekt geht (und das geht defekt und das früher oder später glaub mir, ich spreche aus erfahrung|gr: ) und du einige seemeilen vom land weg bist und dann auch noch die witterung umschlägt, was ja dann meistens alles zusammen kommt bist du froh wenn du ein etwas sicheres boot hast, 

es ist auch richtig das man(n) bei bestimmten windverhältnissen (ablandigen winden) selbst noch bei einer 6-7 angeln kann, aber solche wettervehältnisse verführen dann auch schnell zu leichtsinn, 





> - _musste ich erst einmal in dieser Zeit die Arschbacken zusammenkneifen. Die Windvorhersage war damals von vorhergesagten Süd 6 ganz kurzfristig auf stramme bft 8 hochgegangen. Der Ritt im Dunkeln über die Kieler Förde nach Schilksee wurde dann natürlich sehr nervenaufreibend...._


 
und wenn dir dann so etwas mit nem boot passiert welches gerade zur Diskussion steht nebst diesen 5pser, na dann hallo

vielleicht habe ich mich (mit meinem boot) etwas dumm ausgedrückt, 


aber ich finde das ab ner bestimmten windstärke das angeln keinen spaß mehr macht und das sollte es, 
ich kann dich beruhigen das boot hat schon locker ne sehr gute 8 verkraftet ohne das ich angst hatte unter zu gehen#6 nur da war ich alleine aufen boot und hatte nicht noch verantwortung für andere, 


ich möchte pilkmann auch den kauf nicht ausreden, es ist nur meine persönliche meinung von über 30jahren küstenangelns und was ich eigentlich meinte – es gibt für manches neue geld (boot) auch schon top gebrauchtes, welches dann in meinen augen etwas sicherer ist, 

#h- :s


----------



## Dxlfxn (20. August 2005)

*AW: Ostseetaugliches GFK-Boot / Tipps?*

Hallo Uer,
du scheinst irgendwie Probleme mit meinen Postings zu haben - nicht nur hier...
Ich fahre schon einige Jahre länger mit meinem eigenen Boot auf die Ostsee, als es in MeckPomm für Privatpersonen überhaupt erlaubt ist. Soweit mal zu meiner Praxis. Es soll aber nur ein kleiner Hinweis sein.
Das Boot von KM ist für diesen Fahrtbereich zertifiziert, soweit mir das bekannt ist. Bei vernünftigem Einsatz ist es durchaus fahrbar - auch mit 5 PS. Ich muß ja nicht von Kühlungsborn das Gedser Riff ansteuern. Es ist wichtig, das man den neuen Bootsfreunden sagt, wie gefährlich die See ist und das man sich nur bei entsprechendem Wetter raustrauen sollte. Gerade bei Euch in MeckPomm laufen ganze Flotten dieser Boote - teilweise wird sogar noch die Anka mit entsprechender Motorisierung gefahren, auch in Charter und Guiding. Nicht gerade ein Küstenboot aber in tauglicher Hand und bei entsprechender Vorsicht auch noch immer sicherer als so mancher Skipper es selbst ist.

Ich bin wirklich ein Freund von Sicherheit und warne oft genug - häufig zum Ärger von so manchem hier im Board. Aber es können nun mal nicht alle mit 5m+ einsteigen.

Also nicht für ungut. Zumindest das KM - und das kenne ich, wird seiner Anfrage schon gerecht werden.


----------



## Pete (20. August 2005)

*AW: Ostseetaugliches GFK-Boot / Tipps?*

so, jan, min jung, du hast mit allem was du über den zusammenhang von größeren booten und sicherheit schreibst, recht...ich würde ja auch lieber son schönes großes wie du fahren, habe aber momentan weder genügend zeit, noch die kohle, so etwas zu unterhalten...in 10 jahren vielleicht...

...und forellenhunter hat doch recht, wenn er sagt, dass das thema hier jetzt von einem andren überlagert wird...markus hatte nach bootsalternativen zu den von ihn gezeigten modellen gefragt und nicht um sicherheitstips für das befahren der ostsee gebete´n...sicher hängt eins mit dem andern sehr eng zusammen, aber das war hier nicht explizit das thema...


----------



## Forellenhunter (20. August 2005)

*AW: Ostseetaugliches GFK-Boot / Tipps?*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens, nachdem der Tipp mit der Hanseboot jetzt nochmal untermauert wurde... :m
> 
> ... kurz Google angeschmissen, die offizielle Site der Hanseboot gefunden... http://www.hamburg-messe.de/hanseboot/bo_de/start_main.php ... und als Termin dieses Datum gefunden... #6
> 
> ...


Da könnte man ja eigentlich auch ein kleines, ungezwungnes Boardietreffen machen. Besteht Interesse?


----------



## meeresprofi (22. August 2005)

*AW: Ostseetaugliches GFK-Boot / Tipps?*

Ich könnte auch noch meine eigenes Boot empfehlen, ist nur Preislich vielleicht nicht mehr interessant. Crescent 434. 4,3 m lang, 175 kg, motorisierbar bis 15 ps, zertifiziert für Küstennahe Fahrt bis 2 m Wellenhöhe.
Steht auch bei vielen Verleihern und kann man da gut testen, bevor man sich zum Kauf entscheidet.
Ich bin seit einigen Jahren mit dem Boot vor Kühlungsborn unterwegs und habe sehr gute Erfahrungen in puncto Handling und Sicherheit gemacht.
Bevor der Hafen in Kühlungsborn fertig war, hab ich das Boot in Bastorf über den Strand ins Wasser geschafft. Einfach 4 Bretter unter die Reifen des Trailers und ich konnte das Boot alleine ins Wasser schaffen. Geht deutlich besser als tragen und raus kann man den Trailer mit Seil und dem Auto ziehen. Aber slippen ist doch wesentlich gemütlicher, vor allem bei auflandigem Wind.
Besonders schätze ich an dem Boot das hohe Freibord, das mir das Boot auch bei heftigeren Windstärken bis jetzt trocken gehalten hat. 
Außerdem lässt sich das Boot auch alleine von der hinteren Sitzbank fahren, ohne dass es sich vorn hochhebt, wie man es bei vielen anderen Modellen sieht, wo dann immer mit Pinnenverlängerungen hantiert wird oder sich eine 2. Person in den Bug setzen muss. Scheint mir vor allem auch unter Sicherheitsgesichtspunkten nicht so günstig.
Mit einer Person macht das Boot bei 15 Ps 35 km/h, zu zweit mit Angelzeug auch noch 30, so dass man auch noch etwas weiter zum Fisch kommt. Mit geringerer Mototrisierung kommt man auch voran, aber gleiten ist da nicht mehr möglich (unter10 ps). Allerdings läuft das Boot da auch noch recht kursstabil.
Aber wie immer sind die Schilderungen natürlich Subjektiv gefärbt, da ich noch nicht viele andere Modelle ausprobiert habe.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## Dieter1944 (22. August 2005)

*AW: Ostseetaugliches GFK-Boot / Tipps?*

Schau mal hier:http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=50741
Auf der Internetseite kann man sich dann alle Boote in Ruhe anschauen.
Der Hinweis auf die Bootsmesse in HH ist wichtig. Dort kann man sich noch einmal in Ruhe alles anschauen, was denn so auf dem Markt ist und entweder dort oder später zuschlagen. Vor dem Winter gibts dann wohl auch noch Sonderrabatte.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Fischbox (22. August 2005)

*AW: Ostseetaugliches GFK-Boot / Tipps?*

Das KM-410 macht bei 4 Bft auf der Ostsee keine Probleme. Warum ich das weiß? Ich fahr es selber seit nunmehr 3 Jahren und habe absolut nix zu beanstanden.

Ein paar Berichte mit Fotos findest du z.B. hier , hier , hier  oder auch hier .

Allerdings würde ich an Deiner Stelle auch erst noch die Hanseboot abwarten, denn dort gibt das ganz bestimmt noch gute Angebote die man abgreifen kann.


----------



## Fischbox (22. August 2005)

*AW: Ostseetaugliches GFK-Boot / Tipps?*

Ich fahre das KM-410 im übrigen auch mit 5 PS. Ist ganz in ordnung, aber wenn irgendwann mal Kohle über ist, sollen es dann doch 15 PS werden. Zertifiziert ist es übrigens auch mit "C" und das mit dem "Boot tragen" solltest du wirklich vergessen.


Auf der Magdeboot fand ich diesen  Bootshersteller super interessant. Die haben sich bei der Konstruktion echt 'ne Rübe gemacht, und einige "Probleme" echt gut gelöst. Ich war begeistert #6


----------



## Pilkman (24. August 2005)

*AW: Ostseetaugliches GFK-Boot / Tipps?*

Hallo Fischbox,

sorry, dass mein Feedback so lange dauerte, aber ich bin mitten im Umzugsstress und ab Freitag erstmal offline...  :c 

Erstmal vielen Dank für Deine Postings zum Klaus Maaß 410... stimmt, jetzt wo Du direkt drauf hinweist, erkenne auch ich das Boot auf Deinen Bildern... :m

Sehr schön finde ich übrigens die Lösung mit den hinteren Rutenhaltern, die bündig mit der oberen Linie des Bootes abschließen. #6 Eigenbau? Oder wo gibt´s diese Lösung vielleicht schon fertig?

Du sagst, vom Gedanken des Tragens des Bootes sollte ich mich lieber verabschieden? Hmm, das klingt ja nicht soooo klasse.  #t Ich hätte gedacht, dass man 130 Kilo zur Not nochmal ein kurzes Stück mit mehrmals Absetzen mit zwei Mann hieven kann, weil wir wie anfangs erwähnt ein definitiv schwereres aber von den Abmaßen her ähnliches Boot auch zur Not mal so gehandelt haben. Läßt Du denn den Motor bereits immer am Heck des Bootes montiert oder bezog sich die Aussage mit dem "schlecht tragbar" auf ein leer geräumtes Boot?

3 Jahre zufriedener Besitzer... würdest Du jetzt mit einem anderen Kahn "fremdgehen" oder ist das Klaus Maaß für Deine Zwecke nach wie vor das Beste in der Preislage unter 2000 Euro? 

Vorab schon mal vielen Dank für die Infos, Fischbox! #6


----------



## Fotomanni (24. August 2005)

*AW: Ostseetaugliches GFK-Boot / Tipps?*



			
				Pilkman schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte gedacht, dass man 130 Kilo zur Not nochmal ein kurzes Stück mit mehrmals Absetzen mit zwei Mann hieven kann,



Anfassen, hochheben und tragen geht sicher nicht. Das kann nichtmal ein kalifornischer Gouverneur. Aber zwei Möbelpacker mit Gurten können das bestimmt. Mit Schultergurten kann man bequem über einen Zentner tragen. Mußt halt mal sehen ob man die irgendwie am Boot befestigen kann. Evtl. eine extra Vorrichtung dafür machen.


----------



## Pilkman (24. August 2005)

*AW: Ostseetaugliches GFK-Boot / Tipps?*



			
				Manni63 schrieb:
			
		

> ... mit Gurten ....



Genauso hatten wir das bei dem anderen Boot auch gelöst. Und so konnte man auch ohne Slippe mal ca. 15 Meter am Strand überbrücken. Das müßte mit dem KM 410 sicher auch gehen...


----------



## Fischbox (24. August 2005)

*AW: Ostseetaugliches GFK-Boot / Tipps?*

Moinsen |wavey: 

Du hast es genauso geschrieben wie es ist, denn in der Preisklasse würde ich immer wieder auf KM zurückgreifen. Hätte ich mehr Geld würde ich vielleicht sogar das KM-480 oder eines von MM nehmen. Aber das Geld war halt nicht da, was zwar schade aber absolut nicht schlimm war, denn wie gesagt ich bin bisher absolut zufrieden.

Was das "ins Wasser wuppen" angeht, so würde ich sagen, ist das zu zweit schon 'ne echte Quälerei, aber bei einer kurzen Strecke, einem flachen Strand und einem absolut leerem Boot ohne Motor ist das mit einer Tragevorrichtung (wie z.B. Seilen) durchaus möglich..

Die Rutenhalter sind Edelstahleigenkonstruktionen und von meinem Bruder gebaut. Glaube nicht das es so etwas feines zu kaufen gibt  . Hier  allerdings gibt es versenkbare zu kaufen. Geh auf die Suchfunktion, geb Angelrutenhalter ein und klick dann das erste Suchergebnis an. Dann fleißig nach unten scrollen und irgendwann findest Du sie dann für z.B. ca. 12 € das Stück.

Falls Du noch irgendwelche Fragen haben solltest, dann können wir das aber auch gerne mal telefonisch klären. PN geht gleich raus.


----------



## Pete (24. August 2005)

*AW: Ostseetaugliches GFK-Boot / Tipps?*

hi, markus...mein boot kommt dem beschriebenen crescent recht nahe...ryds 425, doppelwandig, geklinkerter rumpf, staukasten vorn, tankklappe hinten, bis 15 ps motorisierbar (genau die hab ich auch dran), alleine macht das boot beim steuern null probleme, weils eben ein bisschen wiegt, was sich letztlich auch bei etwas kappeliger see positiv auswirkt...zu zweit kommt es bei 15 ps noch schön ins gleiten und macht gute zügige fahrt...aber zu zweit übern strand trecken??? vergiß es...wir heben uns schon jeden herbst einen ast, es vom hafentrailer auf den straßentrailer zu bekommen...geht nur stückchenweise...
..alles gute ist selten beisammen...wird zeit, dass die in meschendorf ne vernünftige slippe oder wenigtens einen einfachen strandzugang für boote machen, stimmts?


----------



## Fischbox (24. August 2005)

*AW: Ostseetaugliches GFK-Boot / Tipps?*

Schau Dir mal dieses feine Teil und dann noch das.
 480er des gleichen Herstellers an und vergleich sie mit den entsprechenden Modellen von KM, der seine Schalen übrigens auch in Polen fertigen lässt. Fällt Dir was auf |kopfkrat ? Nachtigall ick hör dir trapsen... |supergri 

Aber egal, denn die Boote sind top #6


----------



## Dieter1944 (24. August 2005)

*AW: Ostseetaugliches GFK-Boot / Tipps?*



			
				Pete schrieb:
			
		

> hi, markus...mein boot kommt dem beschriebenen crescent recht nahe...ryds 425, doppelwandig, geklinkerter rumpf, staukasten vorn, tankklappe hinten, bis 15 ps motorisierbar (genau die hab ich auch dran), alleine macht das boot beim steuern null probleme, weils eben ein bisschen wiegt, was sich letztlich auch bei etwas kappeliger see positiv auswirkt...zu zweit kommt es bei 15 ps noch schön ins gleiten und macht gute zügige fahrt...aber zu zweit übern strand trecken??? vergiß es...wir heben uns schon jeden herbst einen ast, es vom hafentrailer auf den straßentrailer zu bekommen...geht nur stückchenweise...
> ..alles gute ist selten beisammen...wird zeit, dass die in meschendorf ne vernünftige slippe oder wenigtens einen einfachen strandzugang für boote machen, stimmts?



Hallo Pete,

ich glaube wir haben die gleichen Boote, meines ist ein 425 R|wavey:.
Das Boot wiegt 160 kg leer, das tragen keine zwei Personen über den weichen Strand#d.
Die 425 und das 425 R sind jedoch hertstellerseits nur bis 10 PS zugelassen#d.
Den habe ich dran. Damit läuft das Boot auch sehr gut. 
Der Link des Berichtes über das Boot steht oben.

LG Dieter


----------



## Dieter1944 (24. August 2005)

*AW: Ostseetaugliches GFK-Boot / Tipps?*



			
				Fischbox schrieb:
			
		

> Schau Dir mal dieses feine Teil und dann noch das.
> 480er des gleichen Herstellers an und vergleich sie mit den entsprechenden Modellen von KM, der seine Schalen übrigens auch in Polen fertigen lässt. Fällt Dir was auf |kopfkrat ? Nachtigall ick hör dir trapsen... |supergri
> 
> Aber egal, denn die Boote sind top #6




Das Boot macht wirklich einen sehr soliden Eindruck!!! 20 cm länger wäre geil

LG Dieter


----------



## Ossipeter (24. August 2005)

*AW: Ostseetaugliches GFK-Boot / Tipps?*

Schauen aus wie Crescent-Boote????


----------



## Pilkman (25. August 2005)

*AW: Ostseetaugliches GFK-Boot / Tipps?*

Sorry für mein recht kurzes Posting - hab mal wieder fünf Onlineminuten frei  #t - aber ich danke allen, die bisher zu diesem Thema geantwortet haben... #h

... da sind doch etliche sehr interessante Aussagen und Tipps bei rumgekommen... #6


----------



## Pete (25. August 2005)

*AW: Ostseetaugliches GFK-Boot / Tipps?*

hallo, dieter...mag sein...ich habs so erworben...aber die 5 ps schaden dem boot nicht...zumal der 15er nicht mehr wiegt wie der 10er...


----------



## Dieter1944 (25. August 2005)

*AW: Ostseetaugliches GFK-Boot / Tipps?*



			
				Pete schrieb:
			
		

> hallo, dieter...mag sein...ich habs so erworben...aber die 5 ps schaden dem boot nicht...zumal der 15er nicht mehr wiegt wie der 10er...



Hallo Pete, genau, nur ich habe meine Boote haftpflichtversichert. Für RYDS und Schlauchi sind nur 10 PS zugelassen. Ich wüßte noch nicht einmal, ob die das merken würden. 

LG Dieter


----------

